# Ford 5000 PTO won't disengage



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

Th lever on the left of the seat moves, but not too far. No matter where the lever is, the PTO is powered. It feels like the lever is hitting something solid as you go forward. Can't see any issues externally. Have not tried to force it.

Any ideas for where to start?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would start with the repair manual, and the parts diagram here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr52013ar397011

The 5000 has a fully hydraulically actuated clutch so requires the systematic trouble shooting procedure outlined in the repair manual.


----------



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

Have done a bunch of research on this. Seems this is a common issue with the early 5000 series. (pre 1974) I still have to run some diagnostics to determine what is going on in my specific case, but here is what I learned:

1) Most likely the brake on the PTO clutch is junk. To test this, you need to put a load on the PTO and see if that stops the PTO from spinning. This happens when the oil is thick enough to keep the clutch spinning even with it disengaged. The PTO has enough power to be nearly impossible to stop by hand, but leveraging a 2x4 against it or hooking up a PTO implement larger than a sprayer (like a mower grounded out) should be enough. You can replace the brake, but it will wear down fairly quickly. Most people recommend just dealing with it and being cautious when starting the tractor with something on the PTO and making sure you have a PTO cover in place when nothing is hooked up.

2) The clutch packs are warped. Bit more drag than just the oil, but still not a huge deal. Same process as #1 above, just that more likely to see the PTO drive the implement in the 'off' position.

3) Control valve operated by the lever uses a spring to disengage the clutch. This can get jammed or the spring can break. There are replacement PTO drive clutch vales available for about $200. In the posts and articles I've read, this is rarely the issue and if it is, a good fluid change typically clears it up. Also, this can occur if the oil is cold and thick and the PTO was left engaged. As the tractor warms up, it could return to working condition.

To get at these parts, you need to remove the lift cover (this is the piece below the seat where the 3-point arms are connected) and the rear plate from the PTO shaft to access the parts internally to the rear axle. To remove the lift cover, you should remove the seat, any auxiliary hydraulic valving, the upper link bracket, and hook up some kind of hoist as the cover is extremely heavy. I need to do this anyway as I need to replace the gasket. 

Due to this issue, all PTO devices should be attached with the engine off (probably should regardless) and care should be taken at start-up in case the PTO has power. 

Hope that helps someone else at some point. There are a few discussions about this issue on Yesterday's Tractors forum.


----------



## Jessy Few (May 22, 2020)

Hi new to the forum and I’m having trouble figuring it out. Technology has got me here.... anyway hope to get some answers. I bought my dads 74 ford 5000 and the hydraulic oil was terrible... I drained the oil under the gear shift and out of the rear diff. I replaced it with new. Had a lot of mixed answers on how much to put in Both places. Added roughly 33 quarts to rear and 8 to the gear shift. Now the pto will not stop turning. But when engaged and disengaged I can stop it by hand. Worked perfectly before with the nasty oil. Any answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------

